# Black Self X Black Pied



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

So I am batting 500 (Or, uh, cricket-ing 32, or something, for the Brits in the house  The litter I was most looking forward to in June suffered an untimely munching, but my other litter is doing just fine. Nine surviving fuzzies (culled one BEW runt) Four black selfs, Three black pieds (one with a lovely little blaze) One surviving BEW (at least I think it's a BEW, the eyes look the same as all the siblings and always have) and one, chocolate? some kind of C-dilute? Not sure, parents genes were a total mystery. If anyone has a solid guess on her color, I'd love to hear it. Without further ado:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Colour on the brown one is impossible to tell in that picture, especially if there's no more info on the parents' background  Cuties, though


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The "brown" baby looks like a recessive yellow to me.


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

17 days old and my very first litter is still doing fine. The BEW turned out to be a PEW, which I was bummed about, and confused. I will have to look closer at the pinkies next time. Still unsure about Ms. Brownie mouse, I attached some more pics, but they are very hard to photograph at this age, so I'm not sure they are clear enough to tell her color. Right now I am thinking it is a poor and sooty chocolate (do chocolates get sooty?) or maybe a c/c^ch dilute, after all there was a PEW in the litter. Maybe a sooty RY, but she just seems too browny for that.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Still voting sooty RY. It's far too yellow for a cch/ mouse.


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Cool, thanks! There's so much variation within an "official color" it's more confusing than it seems on paper.


----------

